# New Purchase :D



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I purchased a new goat..... with Ashley!

Here is Old Mountain Farm Allspice 
http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Bab ... spice.html
Co-owned with Ashley (RunAround)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 1_0545.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 1_0527.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 1_0539.jpg

She will be staying at Phoenix Rising Farm


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! 

how does a co-ownership work?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, cause we both so needed another goat! or in my case Goats..... :hammer: :hammer: :hammer: 

Yes, that means AllSpice brought some friends with her. LOL Will post about them later. 

AllSpice is looking real nice and probably polled 

She's got some nice SugarCreek and Piddlin Acres lines behind her on her sire's side and her dams side you can't go wrong with either! OMF Nutmeg sure is nice. Got to feel AllSpice's dam's udder and boy was it soft! Real Nice! :drool: 

He he he Stacey and I sure are excited about her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> aw!
> 
> how does a co-ownership work?


not exactly sure BUT it does mean we can register kids from the same litter in both of our herd names (not the same goat but like one in each herd name)

So we shall see how it works out. It will be a learning process as it is with everything goat related!

Yes we are excited! already paring her up with a buck that was just born himself HAHA we are to funny arent we? :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Yes we are excited! already paring her up with a buck that was just born himself HAHA we are to funny arent we?


 :greengrin: I do the same thing!!

:leap: congrats on the new additions Ashely and Stacey


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - she is really nice looking -

Stacey - I don't think that you can register two kids out of the same litter in two different herd names - you might want to look into that.......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Congrats - she is really nice looking -
> 
> Stacey - I don't think that you can register two kids out of the same litter in two different herd names - you might want to look into that.......


with co owning you can - both owners have to have their ID numbers on the bill of sale for it to be possible.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! She is adorable! I do the same thing... I already have my entire 2011 breeding schedule written out! LMBO!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm - I will have to look into that. Must be different then dogs, as we are co-owning a pup and even though it takes both ID's to register ALL pups have to have the same breeder's name (farm name in this case). Have you verified with AGS and ADGA?

I understood it that you could switch back and forth - but each litter had to go under 1 name - but then again I could be wrong.... I may have to look into that - cause it might be good for me to co-own with someone aways away from me to help out our herd names......


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> AlaskaBoers said:
> 
> 
> > aw!
> ...


Not true- I was under this impression too as I co-own a few animals. But this is not the case- all animals from the same litter HAVE to be in one herd name, so you will need to switch on and off with your herd names each year or something of the sort.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting, I see Joanne has her doe out of Sheez listed under the dragonfly herd name, and others out of Sheez listed under the Proctor Hill herd name. Why is this so?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to you both! :stars: It's wonderful you a so pleased with this girl.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well congradulations you two, it looks like we are related now.. )

I have Allspice's brother Red Skelaton and their Sire Piddlin' Acres Marlboro Man, who is for sale by the way, if anyone is interested, he seems to throw lots of polled kids no nasty disbudding  

And I see Cheryle got you too, I went up last week for 2 mature bucks and came home with 5 bottle kids too :hair: 
What was I thinking, I have my own kids due anytime now. And have 7 baby goats in the house and a litter of puppies too :hair: 

Hopefully the kids can go out soon....

I can't wait to see what other ones you got, probably the one's I wanted but I was so confused with 30 ++ kids running around and only about 8 to choose from, they all look the same when there running around and jumping on you....


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, she's a pretty one! I love pintos. Congrats to both of you!

Deb Mc


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

RunAround said:


> Interesting, I see Joanne has her doe out of Sheez listed under the dragonfly herd name, and others out of Sheez listed under the Proctor Hill herd name. Why is this so?


We are having to send the papers back in to make all from that litter the same herd name. She tried to register her girl that she kept in her herd name, and since I had already registered my buck and doe in my herd name, they said Nope, it cant work like that.

ETA- we just found this out a few days ago and I havent gotten around to changing it on my site since they will be going in the Dragonfly herdname.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to know - Thanks PHF!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

No problem! I was bummed when I found it out- but its not that big of a deal as long as you have a great relationship with the person you are co-owning with and have the terms spelled out. Basically Joanne and I decided we could either switch on and off each year, or whoever owns the buck that the doe is bred to, will have the kids in their herd name.

Also- as far as ADGA goes- you have to "lease" the doe to the co-own partner for them to register the kids in their name.
So one year Ashley you could "lease" the doe from Stacey, and then the next year Stacey could "lease" the doe from Ashley. Even if she doesnt leave the property, thats the way the paperwork needs to trail for ADGA. I believe they have lease forms available on their site, and on the registration application there is a box to check if the doe is leased or not.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Like I said we are learning and its not a big deal how ever it works out

but according to some information from ADGA for shared ownership:

If two members co-own the animal they mut get a non member number from ADGA or take out a joint membership. Two member ID numbers can not appear on the certificate.


Waiting to hear back from AGS on their policies on this.

Anyway lets just enjoy the fact that I got a new doe  ok? thanks


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Was just clearing up the air so you didnt end up in the same position we did co-owning- thought you might be interested to know the rules since you were thinking otherwise (as I did when I went into co-owning)

Anyway- congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we will make a topic for co owning when both of us get it down and understand the process fully for both registries. This way its a good reference tool for others.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is very pretty! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

How adorable!  Congrats
Suellen


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful! I really want to bring some OMF lines to my farm eventually...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we are working with Cheryle on how to do it since she has co-owned goats before. So I am sure she will let us know.  :hi5: 

I'm not picky about which herd name is on Ally's kids, so It's not a huge thing to me. 

Ally is so cute bouncing around the house with her playmate we got also, Morgan. Going to get some new pictures later. And Ally does not like the Diaper. :ROFL: She will walk with her two back legs in the air when I put it on. :lovey:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she will figure it out I am sure.

I wish I could come visit again but thats just not in teh budget. Cant wait till we can do some shows together 


Yah im not worried about the herd name either -- we will both get a doe from her eventually I am sure. How it ends up doesnt matter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats you two.... very nice goat indeed :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

